# Price to paint two wing mirror covers



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

My gf wants the wing mirror covers her bmw 1 series painting to match the rest of the car. 

I've not approached anyone for quotes yet but wondered what sort of figure would be reasonable?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I would say £60 max mate


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Wicked cheers mate; not too desperate then!


----------

